#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-22
<mikeputnam> BarCampMadison is this weekend. http://www.barcampmadison.org
<lostson> i would wager that you will be going dow mikeputnam
<lostson> down*
<mikeputnam> correct!
<mikeputnam> the DHMN BarCamp bus has room for one more
<mikeputnam> just emailed the DHMN list
<mikeputnam> lostson: u goin'?
<lostson> no im working all weekend
<mikeputnam> <nod>
<h00k> Nice.
<h00k> I'd go, but I have some family coming this weekend
 * Cheesehead wanders in, yawning and dishevelled.
<h00k> oi
 * h00k hands Cheesehead a coffee
<Cheesehead> h00k: Thanks.
 * Cheesehead jumps in surprise
<Cheesehead> It worked!
<Cheesehead> (Teaching myself irssi today)
<Cheesehead> h00k: Are we doing another meeting this wednesday? The channel topic claims we are...
<h00k> Cheesehead: I haven't changed it yet ;)
<h00k> Cheesehead: I accidentally set #ubuntu-offtopic topic.
<Cheesehead> h00k: Oooh. Are they having a meeting now?
<h00k> 12:21 ::: topic/#ubuntu-offtopic: (Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP:  http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT |  Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P) by ChanServ
<Cheesehead> Ah, now that's the cryptic topic I've grown accusomed to.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP: http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT | Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P
<h00k> fix'd
<h00k> Yo, Favrenation
<lostson> ho hum
<h00k> need coffee
 * h00k wanders off
<lostson> monday afternoon i am moving my office to a new room so i cracked a beer
<lostson> gonna be nice though a whole room all to myself
<lostson> low class geekery will resume
<h00k> horray!
<lostson> i still cant believe how much time it has taken to get things squared away need to get back in a rhythm around here again
<h00k> I'll be moving a couple times here in the next month :(
<lostson> ouch i feel for ya
<lostson> we still have stuff stashed at my parents and her parents
<lostson> i would prefer to never have to go through this again
<h00k> Yeah, we'll be moving in with her parents for a month, and then to our own place
<h00k> We have a house lined up for house-sitting, which is awesome. One yer.
<h00k> *year
<lostson> that is an interesting deal
<lostson> you guys gonna build or buy a new house then while sitting ?
<h00k> Yeah, the guy works for the UN, and he has this bear dog
<h00k> er
<h00k> 6 bear dogs
<lostson> dang
<h00k> so, he needs someone to watch his house and the dogs for a year (free)
<h00k> while he goes to work, wherever he is going
<Favrenation> yeah
<h00k> Something security.
<Favrenation> said my name?
<h00k> Favrenation: just hi
<Favrenation> lol
<Cheesehead> h00k: According to The Fridge and the O Release Schedule, Thurday Oct 13 is the O release
<Cheesehead> Seven weeks. When should we start thinking about Release parties?
<Cheesehead> I know it's early. I'm just thinking ahead about planning meetings and such]
<lostson> i think its a toss up between lxde and xmonad
<lostson> but its fun testing both
<Cheesehead> Is my eyesight fuzzy, or do we really have *four* bots in this channel?
<Cheesehead> Can anyone tell me what they all do? (Since I'm obviously too lazy to Google them)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-23
<h00k> oi.
<h00k> Yeah, we do have 4 bots...
<h00k> locobot_2, lubotu1, ubuntulo12, ubuntulo1
<h00k> I forget what they're for...At least one is obsolete
<h00k> one does logging, one is a copy of ubottu
<h00k> !gender | lubotu1
<lubotu1> lubotu1: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<h00k> !stats-#ubuntu-offtopic
<lubotu1> Some fun statistics for this channel can be found on http://ircstats.tonyyarusso.com/ubuntu-offtopic.html or http://status.nullcortex.com/irc/offtopic/
<h00k> yep, it works.
<h00k> Release Parties Email.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | LP: http://goo.gl/Td4Co | Wiki: http://goo.gl/fN3cu | Forum: http://goo.gl/YbxrT | Mailing list: http://goo.gl/TsX2P | Start planning release parties today!
<h00k> I should check into the bots and see what we need
<Cheesehead> h00k: nice e-mail
<h00k> Cheesehead: roger.
<h00k> Cheesehead: looking...looking...I got one regarding 'Mobilemerger'
<h00k> Cheesehead: oh, I read that 'check email'
<h00k> I'm an idiot
<h00k> also, distracted :D
<h00k> Cheesehead: looking into the bots thing.
<h00k> I have /n
<h00k> woo
<Cheesehead> test...bug 34567
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 34567 in langpack-locales (Ubuntu) "The date is not displayed correctly (live CD Dapper mar 11)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/34567
<Cheesehead> Ah, so that's what that bot does.
<h00k> yep
<Cheesehead> So the other two are logger bots?
<h00k> Cheesehead: yep. Unsure why there are two
<h00k> locobot was depreciated
 * Cheesehead is looking through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<h00k> lubotu1: loco | Cheesehead
<lubotu1> Cheesehead: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<h00k> lubotu1: tell Cheesehead about msgthebot
<lubotu1> Cheesehead, please see my private message
<Cheesehead> Aw, geez, now I gotta figure out how to do that on irssi
<h00k> Cheesehead: switch windows with /windownumber
<h00k> Cheesehead: or ctrl+n
<Cheesehead> how do I scroll up in a window/
<Cheesehead> ?
<h00k> pageup/pagedown
 * Cheesehead plays triumphant music
<Cheesehead> I might just be able to use this.
<Cheesehead> Thanks
<h00k> I lurve it
<h00k> Cheesehead: are you running it in a screen?
<Cheesehead> A terminal window...
<h00k> Cheesehead: I have a VPS where I have it running in 'screen'
<h00k> Cheesehead: then I just detach/reattach when I want
<h00k> so, it's always running
<h00k> it's pretty sweet.
<Cheesehead> Ah. When I get used to it, I really should do that with my gateway device.
<Cheesehead> But for now, laptop.
<h00k> Cool, that works.
<h00k> It also puts you /away when you're detached, saves a log of yor highlights
<Cheesehead> Yeah, I'm trying irssi for precisely that functionality - I want a log over in #ubuntu-brainstorm
<Cheesehead> And my request to add a bot was politely declined.
<h00k> Cool. I have logs of all my stuffs.
<h00k> there's nice plugins and themes, too
<Cheesehead> I use the logs over at irclogs.ubuntu.com for this channel and a couple others (meeting, classroom, etc)
 * Cheesehead heads over to get lunch
<h00k> Cheesehead: http://i.imgur.com/GxrIK.png
<h00k> Cheesehead: that's my irssi
 * Cheesehead returns from lunch
<Cheesehead> Ah, next time I should use /away
<Cheesehead> h00k: nice theme!
<h00k> Cheesehead: thanks :)
<h00k> douglasawh-desk: HI!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-24
<mikeputnam> ooo! ooo! my irssi + tmux: http://imgur.com/2P6zk
<mikeputnam> well, a little of the tmux
<mikeputnam> er
<mikeputnam> well this link:   http://i.imgur.com/2P6zk.png
 * mikeputnam hides his puTTY shame
<h00k> mikeputnam: :)
<mikeputnam> at least i get to use teh *nix all day every day even if it is from my blasted 100% Microsoft-required environment
<h00k> It happens.
<mikeputnam> i was grooming my 11.04 desktop install today(inside a virtualbox on this XP lappy)
<mikeputnam> it brought me joy
<h00k> I had my Oneiric installs break :(
<mikeputnam> a little apt-get install build-essentials
<h00k> but I have my VM in our datacenter, so as long as I can launch the Citrix plugin I need, I'm good.
<mikeputnam> some apt-get install libevent-dev
<mikeputnam> lucky
<mikeputnam> we were able to get a "utility server" provisioned so that we can RDP into it, then run our client dev tools against the server from there
<mikeputnam> that's nice
 * mikeputnam slurps his New Belgium RANGER
<mikeputnam> (it was fajitas night again)
<mikeputnam> _YES!_
<h00k> Sweeet
<h00k> I had some delicious salmon
<h00k> and a Sumer Shandy
<mikeputnam> nom
<h00k> oi
<h00k> Hi, Cheesehead
<Cheesehead> h00k: Good Morning
<Cheesehead> Today I'm learning Blogger and Picasa
<h00k> Cheesehead: cool. I don't use Blogger, but I use Picasa
<h00k> I'm a recent convert back from Flickr
<h00k> Mostly because of Google+
<Cheesehead> I'm testing Blogger for my spouse - see if it's an appropriate platform for her writing career
<h00k> Nice.
<h00k> My sister writes on occasion, I got her set up on Wordpress
<Cheesehead> She uses wordpress now, but is annoyed at the complexity.
<Cheesehead> And her publisher can;t seem to keep their hosting stable
<Cheesehead> So a whole different platform seems appropriate to evaluate for her alternatives
<h00k> makes sense, hosting is important
<Cheesehead> Her publisher's host is fine, but her publisher doesn't know what they are doing, so thye keep rearranging the website
<Cheesehead> and hiding all the content people are there to see
<Cheesehead> Great way to go broke
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> It's not terrible once you manage it on your own, anyway
<h00k> I mean, once you get it down how you like it
<h00k> Today marks year 5 of Pluto being downgraded as a planet.
<mikeputnam> dang. missed Cheesehead.
<mikeputnam> i was going to share: http://mashable.com/2011/07/05/google-blogger-picasa-rebranding/
<mikeputnam> blogger.com to become "Google Blogs"
<h00k> Also, Picasa to become Google Photo, maybe Google Pictures
<h00k> one of the two
<h00k> Oh look, the article covers that
<twopoint718> h00k: cool (about Pluto), maybe we can all agree that we lost a planet but gained five /dwarf/ planets. It's like when you change a dollar for four quarters.
<h00k> :D
<h00k> I supose that works, yeah
<twopoint718> the "Pluto Files" with Neil DeGrasse Tyson is a really good Nova show if you haven't seen it.
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead:
<mikeputnam> 11:53 < mikeputnam> dang. missed Cheesehead.
<mikeputnam> 11:53 < mikeputnam> i was going to share: http://mashable.com/2011/07/05/google-blogger-picasa-rebranding/
<mikeputnam> 11:53 < mikeputnam> blogger.com to become "Google Blogs"
<mikeputnam> since you are reasearching blogger
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: Thanks!
<Cheesehead> I miss empathy's notification of an inbound message. Irssi have anything good to notify if I've been pinged?
<h00k> Cheesehead: I have irssi-notify script on my vps that works, but probably something with terminal bell or something
<mikeputnam> hilight_nick_matches = ON
<mikeputnam> or the    hilights =      directive
<mikeputnam> and terminal bell to taste
<mikeputnam> (visual/audible)
<mikeputnam> and those settings live in ~/.irssi/config
<Cheesehead> mikeputnam: Thanks. I will try those...later...
<h00k> Rick Schwai is going to do another Intro to Ubuntu talk at the Rhinelander Library
<mikeputnam> awesome
<h00k> I have to add it to the LoCO events list
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-25
<h00k> hi, crog
<crog> hi h00k - sorry delayed reaction....
<crog> (or 20 min lag...)
<h00k> crog: it happens, no prob
<crog> h00k: helping the old man fix his xp machine
<h00k> crog: Cool, I'm just doing some webde
<h00k> v
<h00k> aaaaaaand done.
<h00k> now to a personal project
<crog> Yay!
<crog> I'm finally done too - so if I may monopolize the channel for a sec
<h00k> It hhappens
<crog> Hi all.  I'm Craig... crog
<crog> just joined the loco like 2-3 days ago
<h00k> crog: Cool, how'd you hear about us?
<h00k> Also, are you on the mailing list?
<crog> since this isn't a meeting, I assume folks are working on stuff
<crog> cause you're not all bots.
<crog> Heard about via the ubuntu community pages
<crog> Yes, on the mailing list
<h00k> we have lubotu1, ubuntulo12, and ubuntulo12 as bots, the rest are real-live-people
<h00k> !bot
<lubotu1> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-us-wi's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<crog> Been a linux user about 12 yrs... debian, redhat, and then ubuntu since 4.10
<h00k> sweet action.
<crog> usually just lurk - but sortof board with that
<crog> bored
<crog> looking to help fix bugs, and eventually find a prj to hack away on
<h00k> crog: Cool.  For the Global Jam, we're actually doing a bug fix session
<crog> h00k: is that 9/3 or 9/4?
<h00k> The 4th
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1178/detail/
<h00k> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/events
<crog> will join if I can
<h00k> Awesome
<h00k> Not sure what you use for an IRC client, but we usually hang out here all the time, I'm usually here on evenings
<h00k> and then during the day, depending on how work is ;)
<crog> using irssi right now
<crog> I'm working about 55hrs/week, and then kids until bedtime...
<crog> re: client - any suggestions?  generally don't use irc enough to bother with scripting, etc.
<crog> but once i settle in will start looking for keyboard shortcuts, etc.
<h00k> I use irssi, anyway
<h00k> I like it
<h00k> crog: so, where about in the state are you from?
<crog> madison
<crog> grew up in green bay, college in waukesha
<crog> h00k: you?
<h00k> crog: Rhinelander
<h00k> Up north.
<h00k> crog: they do Ubuntu Hours down there, too
<crog> http://www.hodagpress.com/images/Hodag_1.jpg
<crog> That Rhinelander?
<h00k> That one
<crog> Been there for a wedding, and mosquitos
<h00k> :D Mosquitos, that's for sure.
<crog> well, evening all
<h00k> oi
<mikeputnam> hallo
<h00k> bossman said I look srs today.
<mikeputnam> srsly?
<h00k> Yep.
<h00k> "What's going on, you actually look serious today?"
<h00k> said the general manager
 * mikeputnam stops messing aroung
<mikeputnam> *around
<mikeputnam> h00k don't play
<h00k> I said "Yeah, It doesn't happen often."
<h00k> Actually, it's probably because I was up until 3 last night ;)
<mikeputnam> srs = hungover!
<h00k> HAH! Nah, I was out of beer :(
<h00k> drank water
<mikeputnam> h00k: your (important) apache's hotfixed?
<mikeputnam> http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/httpd-announce/201108.mbox/browser
<h00k> mikeputnam: is this the incomplete-packet-website-freezer thing?
<h00k> where it opens a bunch of half-requests, hangs apache?
<h00k> and no...on the servers I control, I should do this
<h00k> here I am!
<mikeputnam> Marco!
<h00k> POLO
<h00k> Booted Windows today, had a terrible experience.
<h00k> Right after login, "You need to restart for the changes to take effect/"
<h00k> What did I change?! No new hardware.
<h00k> Nothing.
<h00k> THEN! Windows Live Essentials needed an update (Windows Live Messenger) and required an update.
<h00k> 2 penalties. Horrible.
<h00k> It didn't even upgrade the kernel :(
<h00k> I keep trying to ctrl+alt+arrow to an alternative desktop. Not working in Windows. Ends up adjusting the rotation of my monitor, and it throws me off every time.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-26
<h00k> Hi, DarrenS
<DarrenS> hi, just looking at your extra logger. :)
<h00k> DarrenS: Oh, cool.
<h00k> m
<h00k> er, /n
<h00k> er.
<h00k> long day.
<h00k> Yeah, I booted the locobot.
<DarrenS> juggling a bit here, I'll make him go away for good rsn
<h00k> DarrenS: no problem
<h00k> like I said, if you're checking the Canonical ticket I put in, it doesn't really matter to me
<DarrenS> it bothers me too. :D
<h00k> DarrenS: are you from Canonical?
<DarrenS> yes. :)
<h00k> DarrenS: pleased to meet you :DD
<DarrenS> \o
<h00k> Meet our LoCo :) LoCo, this is a real-live Canonical employee!
<DarrenS> yo LoCo \o
<h00k> We don't appear t get any double-logging happening on irclogs.ubuntu.com, so they must somehow resolve that, or only one is logging
<h00k> s/t/to/
<DarrenS> which area is us-wi? :)
<h00k> I'm from northern WI
<DarrenS> sorry aussie here...
<h00k> Rhinelander
<h00k> http://goo.gl/QrJey
<h00k> Is where I'm from, anyway.
<DarrenS> ah thanks.
<h00k> We have people from all over the state, though. A concentration more south.
<DarrenS> just speaking with the crew seems that the two logbots is fallout from a hackaround because we hit a channel limit
<DarrenS> we may have to live with it for a bit until someone gets in and tidies up the logger
<h00k> That's fine with me/us, sure
<h00k> Gotta do what we gotta do
<DarrenS> I'm going to escalate it, needs some cleanup.
<DarrenS> take it easy you guys, I'm gone.
<Cheesehead> Dang, I missed the rare Canonical Employee sighting. Did somebody get a photo?
<h00k> I have logs!
<Cheesehead> h00k: Well, you live in the north. Trees everywhere. Of course you have logs.
<Cheesehead> I have a whole yard full of logs, too.
<Cheesehead> Happiness -the Ubuntu Technical Board has released their Top 10 Brainstorm Ideas to review and respond to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2011-August/001043.html
<Cheesehead> h00k: Thanks for filing a bug on the bots.
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> Cheesehead: yep. you saw the logs, I'm assuming
<h00k> cool.
<Cheesehead> h00k: Yes, I have a  nify little script that updates the logs of some channels hourly.
<Cheesehead> Convenient to follow meetings and classes just an hour behind real time
<h00k> ;)
<Cheesehead> Reminder - One week until the first MKE Ubuntu Hour. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1093/detail/
<h00k> consider running irssi permanently in a screen
<Cheesehead> h00k: Irssi is running whenever my laptop is turned on.
<Cheesehead> And it reconnects automatically.
<Cheesehead> I have a device I *could* run it on that is on 24/7
<Cheesehead> I just haven;t figured it out yet
<Cheesehead> (Busy time of year)
<h00k> lubotu1`: WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE
<lubotu1`> h00k: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<h00k> the bots. they invade.
<Cheesehead> Aw, bots ain't so bad.
<Cheesehead> Now, Left-handed Hawaiians. Them's the ones I don't want invading.
<Cheesehead> Or Manitobans.
<h00k> heh
 * mikeputnam markets Wisconsin tech-group mailing lists via his blog
<mikeputnam> http://theputnams.net/mike/2011/08/24/mailing-lists-i-keep-current-with/
<mikeputnam> (then spams them in IRC channels)
<h00k> mikeputnam: Nice reading glasses.
<h00k> 20
<h00k> 20
<h00k> where did my slash key go.
 * mikeputnam offers /
<h00k> found it!
<mikeputnam> you have to double them up to escape the slash from irssi
<mikeputnam> /
<mikeputnam> actually / /
<mikeputnam> /20
<h00k> /20
<h00k> /say 20
<mikeputnam> \o/
<h00k> er
<h00k> /say /20
<mikeputnam>  /
<h00k> there we go.
<mikeputnam> or start the line with a space
<h00k> that works, too
<h00k> FDL has a LUG, I ddin't know that.
<mikeputnam> and my post has already paid off!
<h00k> that's all the way down there, though :(
<mikeputnam> h00k: also see http://wisconsinlinux.org
<mikeputnam> (FDLLUG is on there too)
<h00k> mikeputnam: oh yeah, that's where I may have seen it
<h00k> So, if I have a USB drive where the rectangle plug-part broke off, but I still have 4 good contacts...
<h00k> (this is a client, working on data-recovery)
<mikeputnam> replace the receptacle!
<h00k> I'm not sure if it would damage it if I inadvertantly put it in upside down, because I don't know right now which way it goes in
<h00k> It's one of those slide-in-the-chassis-sandisks
<mikeputnam> http://www.homebrewusb.com/DIY/Images/pinoutUSB.jpg
<h00k> I'll show you what I'm looking at
<mikeputnam> my hunch (guess) is that if it was put in backwards, it would just not work but wouldn't damage anything.
<mikeputnam> because the voltage would just be going straight to ground
<h00k> and mixing up data+ and data-?
<mikeputnam> that i'm not sure about.  sorry.
<mikeputnam> my electicity 101 foo is weak
<mikeputnam> i'm still in the try-it/possibly-break-it/learn-not-to-do-that-again stage
<mikeputnam> h00k: do you have access to a multimeter?
<mikeputnam> with that you could detect which of the ends is the power and then you know how to orient your plug
<h00k> indeed!
<h00k> mikeputnam: because the quickest thing I could do was G+ it, it's there
<mikeputnam> hmm
<mikeputnam> that's a tricky one
<mikeputnam> if you can apply a known 5V to one of the end pins (and it happens to be the power pin, then the LED (if there is one) should light
<mikeputnam> and if you choose the wrong pin (ground) nothing should happen (and your data pins would remain safe)
<mikeputnam> just don't touch the data pins with the 5V
<h00k> Right...
<h00k> standby, replacing a few NICS, then I'll give this a shot.
<h00k> I know which is which
<h00k> In comparing it to my SanDisk, one side of the pinouts have convex strips, one side has concave
<h00k> assuming they stick to the same relative design, I should be okay.
<h00k> So, I can tell that convex needs to be up, etc
<h00k> mikeputnam: ^ a stroke of genius
<mikeputnam> :)
<h00k> I haven't tested it yet.
<h00k> been busy taking apart a laptop :(
<h00k> Pretty sure the mobo on thsi guy.
<h00k> mikeputnam: success
<h00k> my USB actually has small slits in the USB port that allowed me to slide the pins in for contact.
<h00k> I'm debating casing it in hot-glue and using it for myself if the client doesn't want it
<h00k> or just wire it to a cable
<Cheesehead> Updated Wisconsin Team reports on the wiki to reflect the Ubuntu Hour and the upcoming Jam events.
<h00k> I have to add the event for Rick.
<h00k> Shoot.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-08-27
<lostson> coffee is good
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-08-26
 * ian-weisser says the first message in this forum in two weeks
<tsimonq2> o/ ian-weisser
<tsimonq2> ian-weisser: I just sent you the passwords for everything
<tsimonq2> ian-weisser: I cleaned it out until 2010, but it takes a looooooooooong time
<ian-weisser> Received!
<tsimonq2> great! :)
<ian-weisser> Mailing list queue cleaned out. Good bye to all that spam!
<tsimonq2> lol great! :D
<tsimonq2> ian-weisser: could you please cloak yourself?
